# Newbie Question



## dwightbuchanan (Jan 3, 2007)

New 211 installed a week ago. Didn't get to look at it too closely while installer was here....is there supposed to be an LED indicating that the box is on? I see what I would thought would be the LED but it doesn't change with box on or off. If it's supposed to be there I guess I am going to have to call Dish.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

YesYes there is supposed to be a light.



Bill


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

the vip 211 shows a green light when the unit is on


----------

